# Spotted Dragons



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

That's right. They are starting to show up.


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

Whats a spotted dragon a speck or drum?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think hes talking about Speckled Trout;but where?


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I would assume way way up on the York River............. Everyone knows they are there


----------



## evansga (May 1, 2009)

no he is talking about the ditch.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

If Speckled Trout is what you're talking about we still have em up here in MD too.Im not sure how long they'll really stay but Im ready to target cold water fish now that only have Stripes.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There are small specks all over the place this year. They're up in the bay, all over Va. Beach, and down on the Outer Banks. I even caught a few little ones while drum fishing.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

There are some bigger Specks in the mix;but you have put put in the time to get them.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

We caught 12 nice fish sunday, the largest 10 weighed about 45 lbs or so


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Hyper spawn due to the cold winters


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

45lb fish that must of been Red Drum;The Speckled Trout are hyper spawning?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'd like to see the pic of the 45 lb'er especially 10 of them !! That's quite a fish even for Dave !!  

"Hyper Spawning " thanks Sam I'll have to try that one out on the Mrs.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well folks this is when ya have to use that thing called a Brain, yup take it out and dust it off and think for just a second or two if need be,,,,, which makes more sence 10 specks that weigh 45lbs each or 10 specks that weight a total of 45lbs??? (side note) that would break down to around 4.5lbs each just so some of ya dont have to thunk to hard 

All that thunken, 4 sheets of paper and countn usen up all my fingers and toes just to double check my ciferen. Ms Snodgrass my third grade theacher whom I liked so much, I went three times would be so proud


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Specks and spikes are one thing but a dragon to many is a once in a lifetime thing


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok;I did the math so each of the 10 fish must have been 24'-27"right?Where were these fish caught;surf,pier,jetties,ocean,bays,river,creeks?what?I caught a 4lber up in Crisfield MD when I was a teenager and that fish was 24".


----------



## evansga (May 1, 2009)

Can someone tell me what is so great about catching Speckled Trout. I have caught between 40 and 50 of them in the last month, the largest being around 24 inches and to me they are the worst fighting fish I have ever caught. No fight what so ever. I am using extremely light equipment and the little 4 to 5 inch spot from the same location put up more of a fight. Now they are pretty and from what I have been told good eating. But other than that what is the big deal.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

evansga said:


> Can someone tell me what is so great about catching Speckled Trout. I have caught between 40 and 50 of them in the last month, the largest being around 24 inches and to me they are the worst fighting fish I have ever caught. No fight what so ever. I am using extremely light equipment and the little 4 to 5 inch spot from the same location put up more of a fight. Now they are pretty and from what I have been told good eating. But other than that what is the big deal.


Anyone can go just about anywhere and catch a spot. You have to work and figure out the trout. It's the hunt for the big specks that make me love them.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

All I can say is...... I hope a 10 lb Trout shakes loose your double bottom rig and it smacks you between the eyes so hard that you have a red triangle on your forehead forever.. I don't want to hear hear you takling that crazy smack anymore.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

P&S needs a "like" button


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

c.story said:


> p&s needs a "like" button


like


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Specks are wussies.. Make a brown trout angry.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Brown Trout*

The only Brown Trout I have ever seen down in your neck of the woods, ( Tampa) were in toilets.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

surf rat said:


> All I can say is...... I hope a 10 lb Trout shakes loose your double bottom rig and it smacks you between the eyes so hard that you have a red triangle on your forehead forever.. I don't want to hear hear you takling that crazy smack anymore.


You know he's using a bank sinker, not a pyramid hahaha.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

We caught over 60 yesterday up to about 4 lbs, most were about a pound or less.About 10 were between 2 and four pounds. I anchored on a ledge and never moved. We fished for about 3 hrs till the bite slowed down. Several fish pulled off that felt like nice ones. They were hitting the bait with their heads a lot and getting hooked in the top of thier head. That makes them very hard to keep hooked. The crazy thing was they only wanted a Grub. Every cast you would get three or four hits untill you hooked up....I can't imagine anyone that would not have had a ball catching those Trout yesterday. It is cool when they do that head shake on the surface. They are no dought my favorite fish to catch...Cobia would be a distant second then Drum from the surf. I was so sick of fishing for Cobia this year that I quit fishing for them the first of Sept. I think my best day last year we caught 12 all between 40 and 70 lbs. I had a Charter that was only one Guy. He was fried by the end of the day. We could have caught several more, must have seen over a hundred Cobia that day. I would throw an Eel at one hook it hand him down the rod and hook another and just put the rod in a rod holder till we landed the first one...The second fish would be a couple hundred yards away just swimming on the surface till we landed the first one. He would then just pick up the other rod and reel in that fish. We must have done that three or four times. And every fish we saw seemed to want to bite. Even that dosen't compare to catching Specks to me.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

No mention of Poons ?? I saw the article in the Distinction mag, nice read but I thought you lived in Cheasapeake ....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Specks are a decent fight;similar to a Flounder in fight;though Specks peel off a little more line.I like to fish for Specks cause they make for GREAT EATS.If I wanted to fish for somthing that had a good fight Id go after Stripers or Red Drum.Flounder are about the same for me as Specks they dont fight much but when you take them home and eat them you'll know why people LOVE them.When you go for Speckled trout it takes alot of work to find them but Shallow water Stripers demand alot of time too;I have yet to get a big Striper to get braught in using Topwaters.


----------

